# 18650 Battery Dispenser



## vaalboy

I have 8 18650 batteries for use on my Reo's and the one frustration is ensuring all the batteries are used and cycled equally. I came across this on the web which looks was 3D printed. Does anyone have access to a 3D printer that could make one for me? Really looks neat.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215741

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ashley A

That looks quite cool although I think I'd mix them up with carrying batteries around as backup and charging them at different times for different devices.


----------



## stevie g

@vaalboy I also have 8 and would find this extremely helpful.


----------



## zadiac

Ask me again in 3 months when I have my 3D printer...lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow! Such a good idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

That would be a winner!


----------



## Dubz

Indeed a must have for the armies of batteries that some of us have .


----------



## ET

Gonna take ages to 3d print methinks, but will ask the hobby shop next to work


----------



## Necris

It may be ghetto,but the first thing that came to mind was a retail lip ice/balm dispenser

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 3


----------



## stevie g

the hobby ship is going to need the schematics.


----------



## Andre

Sprint said:


> the hobby ship is going to need the schematics.


Think you can download the file from the link in the OP.


----------



## Silver

@vaalboy - that is a cool idea and i think it will add value
Cycling the batts is also something I like doing
At the moment i just put the freshly charged batts in a line in a plastic holder, standing upright. Newly charged ones go at the back of the line. So that way I try give them all an equal chance to push electrons in the Reo...


----------



## Keyaam

Is there a 18500 version?


----------



## zadiac

Keyaam said:


> Is there a 18500 version?



With 3D printing you can resize as you wish. This can be resized to take any battery you want.


----------



## Alex

Ice cream sticks and wood glue would also work. I've been getting some practice with kids school projects.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Ice cream sticks and wood glue would also work. I've been getting some practice with kids school projects.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



Show us your creation when its done @Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

